# Canon EOS Rebel SL2 Coming for CP+ [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 4, 2016)

```
The unicorn that is the Rebel  SL2 is now being rumored to be coming for CP+ at the end of February.</p>
<p>We haven’t heard anything about the SL2 in a long time, and it almost feels like people are assuming the SL1 is going to get an update. It sold well once it became heavily discounted, and maybe it has a big enough user base now to warrant an update.</p>
<p>The only DSLR we’re hearing about at the moment is the EOS  80D, although no one has told us when it would be announced, CP+ just seems like a good place to do it.</p>
<p> </p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## arcer (Feb 4, 2016)

Looks like it would be an interesting quarter with the 80D and SL2 coming out soon, and maybe we will see the G1X3 with the speculated refresh every 2.1 years coming soon.(You heard it here first.)

Let the prediction game begins.....

24.2MP derived from the new rebels but with DPAF
19 point All Cross-type AF system with -2EV double cross center point
1080p 60fps Video capture
WiFi + NFC
No articulating screen, maybe a tilting one
6.5fps continuous shooting
Lighter and more ergonomic
Priced like the 80D


----------



## tron (Feb 4, 2016)

arcer said:


> Looks like it would be an interesting quarter with the 80D and SL2 coming out soon, and maybe we will see the G1X3 with the speculated refresh every 2.1 years coming soon.(You heard it here first.)
> 
> Let the prediction game begins.....
> 
> ...


Highly unrealistic guess. Just compare prices of SL1/100D and 70D.


----------



## MintChocs (Feb 4, 2016)

tron said:


> arcer said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like it would be an interesting quarter with the 80D and SL2 coming out soon, and maybe we will see the G1X3 with the speculated refresh every 2.1 years coming soon.(You heard it here first.)
> ...


It will be high at introduction but fall rapidly after 6months. When the price falls I want one to replace my 450D.


----------



## arcer (Feb 4, 2016)

tron said:


> arcer said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like it would be an interesting quarter with the 80D and SL2 coming out soon, and maybe we will see the G1X3 with the speculated refresh every 2.1 years coming soon.(You heard it here first.)
> ...


OMG, what have I been smoking, you're correct, it should be priced between the 80D and 760D. I'm looking forward to some slight upmarket of the SL2.


----------



## MintChocs (Feb 4, 2016)

arcer said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > arcer said:
> ...


I don't think DPAF as those sensors cost more. As this camera is aimed at your average Joe Bloggs and MILC customers a similar spec to what they offer will be there.


----------



## Nininini (Feb 4, 2016)

SL2 better have 60FPS in full HD by now or I'm going to be so pissed lol, my smarphone has been shooting 60fps for years.

Smartphones are about to get 4k @ 120 FPS and Full HD @ 480 FPS.

"ARM’s new Cortex-A72 chip will be able to record videos of the super-detailed 4K (UHD) video resolution at 120 frames per second."


----------



## nhz (Feb 4, 2016)

arcer said:


> OMG, what have I been smoking, you're correct, it should be priced between the 80D and 760D. I'm looking forward to some slight upmarket of the SL2.



Good luck with a price between the unannounced 80D (according to some that's going to be about as expensive as the 7D2) and the 760D while the only SL2 advantage over 760D is probably the lower weight; apart from that I only see features that are missing or lower spec ...

I predict a camera that is only very slightly different from the previous one, in typical Canon fashion ;-(
Probably the sensor and video features of the T6, that's about it.


----------



## ablearcher (Feb 4, 2016)

If priced reasonably and not castrated too much in terms of features, I might be interested. This will help to get by for the time being while Canon figures out the mirrorless. With pricing that Sony has for its glass and the size of that glass, I don't see a lot of reasons for myself to add another system (I'm looking for something light for travel). THis might do just fine for travel and casual everyday use.


----------



## jfretless (Feb 4, 2016)

ablearcher said:


> If priced reasonably and not castrated too much in terms of features, I might be interested. This will help to get by for the time being while Canon figures out the mirrorless. With pricing that Sony has for its glass and the size of that glass, I don't see a lot of reasons for myself to add another system (I'm looking for something light for travel). THis might do just fine for travel and casual everyday use.



I bought the SL1 with the same mindset, a stop gap. ...that didn't work out the way I want, so I ended up buying the Sony A6000 and was in initially in love with it. I said... 90% of my work can be done with it. ...then, since that, I have purchased a 6D and 7D mk2. There is no substitute for the big dslr. Having said that, I love the A6000 for it's endless flexibility with adapting to a huge spectrum of lens, of all mounts and makes. I use a Sony LAEA4 for A mount glass and a Contax G metabones adapter for my Zeiss Contax G glass. I will never give up the A6000 for that reason alone. ...as for the SL1, it's my dedicated desktop studio camera for eBay stuff.


----------



## ablearcher (Feb 4, 2016)

jfretless said:


> ablearcher said:
> 
> 
> > If priced reasonably and not castrated too much in terms of features, I might be interested. This will help to get by for the time being while Canon figures out the mirrorless. With pricing that Sony has for its glass and the size of that glass, I don't see a lot of reasons for myself to add another system (I'm looking for something light for travel). THis might do just fine for travel and casual everyday use.
> ...



Thank you for the post. May I ask what exactly didn't work out with SL1 to the extent that you decided to invest into another system and picked A6000?


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 4, 2016)

Great to hear, that this tiny little giant is getting a successor. 
I am hoping for a reasonable update, especially a more versatile AF system would be nice. 
And if priced reasonable, I'd be in for an exchange of my 100D.


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 4, 2016)

ablearcher said:


> jfretless said:
> 
> 
> > ablearcher said:
> ...


Hi ablearcher! 
For me it was almost the other way around. Having FF already I was looking for a smaller, cheaper body but still with view finder (optical prefered) and best with the opportunity to still use my existing lenses. 
I fell in love with the 100D/SL1. Of course it could be improved, of course that would cost money and of course there are other systems that make other people happy. 
But for me this was 100% the best solution.
For me this camera was the best compromise of all.


----------



## slclick (Feb 4, 2016)

I liked the SL1 as a tiny companion to my 5D3 but alas, my mitts are just too large. Now, if the new MILC they come out with takes EF without an adapter, I'll be happy to try that body out as well. Thing about Canon gear, it retains it's value and I have no qualms about buying and selling.


----------



## Nininini (Feb 4, 2016)

Only thing I dislike about the SL1 is the handle, you can not put your finger around the handle to carry the body next to your side. The handle in the SL1 shuts the handle, it's stupid.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 4, 2016)

I'd really like to see the SL2 as a viable dslr alternative to something like the M. So it would be aesthetically a decent quality product, non of your hard El Cheapo plastic command wheels and tacky body. Make it a mag alloy body, no pop up, proper pentaprism, not dark pentamirror, 20.2 or 24 MP sensor with digic 6, flip screen. I'd buy that in a flash. 

If Canon didn't quite get the SL1 right it's because, in my opinion, they aimed it at a beginner, yet cameras such as the 1200D are better suited for this role anyway. This time aim it at people who want to buy something that is pleasing to own and satisfying to use.


----------



## nhz (Feb 4, 2016)

ablearcher said:


> If priced reasonably and not castrated too much in terms of features, I might be interested. This will help to get by for the time being while Canon figures out the mirrorless. With pricing that Sony has for its glass and the size of that glass, I don't see a lot of reasons for myself to add another system (I'm looking for something light for travel). THis might do just fine for travel and casual everyday use.



Agree, I would be interested to buy SL2 as a stopgap or second (lighter) system if it has a tilt screen, a better AF system and better sensor (both at least T6 level). But if the price is going to be significantly above T6 it should offer more than just some weight savings. I would pay extra for a better (bigger) viewfinder or higher build quality, but those are unlikely SL2 upgrades.


----------



## nhz (Feb 4, 2016)

Nininini said:


> Only thing I dislike about the SL1 is the handle, you can not put your finger around the handle to carry the body next to your side. The handle in the SL1 shuts the handle, it's stupid.



Yes, this is a common problem with compact DSLRs and it isn't necessary. It's probably just for bragging rights on the spec sheet (smaller dimensions). Some of the Rebels have the same problem, my 450D is a bit better but much worse compared to the older 300D to hold in your hand. 

You would think that by now Canon nows what type of grip is acceptable for the average DSLR user, but maybe opinions on the best grip (e.g. US vs. EU vs. Asia) vary too strongly? In that case maybe it's time for a replaceable / add-on grip, not some $0.10 piece of plastic but a really good one


----------



## Nininini (Feb 4, 2016)

Yah, and it's fine while shooting, but it's when I carry the SL1 by my side, next to my legs, that I can't properly grab onto it.

And what they like to do here in Europe, is run up to you fast from behind, grab your camera and run off with it. They have a head start since they're already running, so most people can't catch up to them.

This is how they like to steal smartphones, cameras, handbags, etc.

So I like to have a firm grip on my camera, I don't like using a strap or handstrap all the time.

Other canon cameras have the right indentation to put your index finger around the grip, it's really hard to steal a camera with someone fully grabbing the camera.


----------



## slclick (Feb 5, 2016)

The only way I could use the SL1 was with a handstrap so that my hand was placed off the body by a few mm's. That allowed some wiggle room. YMMV


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Feb 5, 2016)

Oh....please...I hope this is true with at least 5.5 fps, decent grip because the one on the SL1 makes your hand feel arthritic and the digi 6.I was going to shoot with my SL1 this weekend but found a camera shop in my neighborhood that prints black and white film and switched to my Canon Rebel G 35mm film camera instead. I won't hesitate selling or trading the SL1 for the upgrade.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Feb 5, 2016)

I just hope it's not mirrorless like the last rumor. An updated version of my SL1 would be perfect.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2016)

Love the sl1. Things that could improve:
- AF system is a bit of a joke. Hard to do worse there.
- FPS should go to 6. I'm not saying that's going to happen, but the 4fps is pretty slow nowadays. 
- Also, a bigger buffer. 
- I think the sensor it has now is decent for its class, and was amazing for when it was launched. That said, no reason not to put the rebel 6-class sensor in there.
- Please, please AFMA. That it lacks AFMA just makes me want to pair it with Sigma glass, where I can use the dock to adjust the lens. 
- One more control. Could be a scroll wheel. I'd prefer it be the joystick with the 7d2 nubby lever. The current button set up is absolutely minimal. And, of course, allow for custom assignment of functions to buttons.

edit: Forgot! Requires a back button focus option.


----------



## PRINZMETAL (Feb 5, 2016)

Since the best canon will do to upgrade its mirrorless is a year away, the sl2 is being introduced to try keep loyal canon people at bay with a small camera.
bp


----------



## applecider (Feb 5, 2016)

SL1 has a back button option you can choose one button, the star or asterisk button can be mapped see this article for hints http://www.laszlopusztai.net/2013/03/26/canon-eos-100d-hands-on/. The problem with that is the small hand grip and how the remapping places it over about my middle finger. It ends up being a thumb job to back button focus.


A good 24 MP sensor and better focusing and the sl2 would be perfect, maybe a beefier battery. I've bought three sl1's two as gifts and all are happy with it. Paired with the 18-55 and 55-250 stm's it makes a great hiking kit.

My travel kit now is either the 5Diii or 1DX and the Sl1.

Oh yea and pricing like they've had in the refurb store.


----------



## fon-foto (Feb 5, 2016)

The SL1 / 100D was the worlds smallest DSLR ever... you can't really follow this up with a camera marginally bigger than the original... If AF and sensor quality were improved and maybe shave off another gram or two... I'd be more than happy to update


----------



## noncho (Feb 5, 2016)

SL2 is good idea...

If it's called M5 - I'm interested


----------



## nhz (Feb 5, 2016)

fon-foto said:


> The SL1 / 100D was the worlds smallest DSLR ever... you can't really follow this up with a camera marginally bigger than the original... If AF and sensor quality were improved and maybe shave off another gram or two... I'd be more than happy to update



I will gladly take marginally bigger/heavier if it is more capable. Nikon's D5500 is a far more capable camera and it is just 13 grams heavier than SL1 (plus it has a better grip ...) while the Canon Rebels have gained too much weight over the generations. Even smaller/lighter than SL1 would be nice for bragging rights but it's probably going to come at the cost of ergonomics and OVF quality, so no thanks.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Feb 5, 2016)

noncho said:


> SL2 is good idea...
> 
> If it's called M5 - I'm interested



No no no. No slow contrast-only AF. No small native lens collection. No making it basically as deep as an SL1 when you put on the adapter to get useful lenses.

Yest to 19-pt AF. Yes to the new 24mpx sensor. Yes to more FPS and buffer.


----------



## Poz (Feb 5, 2016)

If proven true, then this is great news. I can see a purchase of a second body replacement occuring even at full price (assuming Canon don't go crazy there) if the sensor is upgraded along the lines one would expect. I can ignore a lot of the problems associated with grip and advanced controls, because my primary use will be astrophotography. 8)


----------



## slclick (Feb 6, 2016)

What I loved about it was when paired with a 40 pancake it made a great 'you forget you've packed it' dslr. The perfect glovebox camera.


----------



## Cory (Feb 6, 2016)

Might possibly replace my 70D with this.


----------



## RGF (Feb 6, 2016)

if canon wants to go small, mirrorless with great OV would make a much better impact.


----------



## midluk (Feb 6, 2016)

Cory said:


> Might possibly replace my 70D with this.


I recently even added a battery grip to my 70D because I found it a little bit too small when used with some bigger lenses. It might complement the 70D together with small lenses like the 40mm pancake, but definitely not replace it in general.


----------



## nhz (Feb 6, 2016)

RGF said:


> if canon wants to go small, mirrorless with great *OV *would make a much better impact.



Mirrorless with great *EVF*, I assume? 

Otherwise please enlighten us how this will work with various lenses (like long tele zooms) and how an OVF would be more compact than an EVF ;-)


----------



## dak723 (Feb 7, 2016)

nhz said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > if canon wants to go small, mirrorless with great *OV *would make a much better impact.
> ...



There are many folks who prefer an OVF to an EVF. So a small, light camera with OVF is exactly what we want. That's why I have a SL1. The SL2 should be also be small and light and have an OFV. Otherwise, if you want an EVF, get an M. If you want larger, get a rebel. If you want it to have all the features of a 70D, get a 70D. The whole purpose of the SL1 is that it is smaller and lighter. Not sure why the folks on here don't get it.


----------



## jfretless (Feb 7, 2016)

ablearcher said:


> jfretless said:
> 
> 
> > ablearcher said:
> ...



Sorry for the delay in responding. When I was looking at the SL1 initially, the primary draw was the size. ...It's smaller, so I'll carry it more and shoot more, and I will accept it's differences from my 7D. When I got it, cool, it was smaller, but AF, FPS, slower, and no improvement in image quality to my 7D, I ended up realizing I couldn't accept it for the reasons I wanted to buy it for. ...so, when I heard about the A6000, and watched all those youtube videos about canon and nikon's dslrs are a thing of the past, and Sony mirrorless cameras are next big thing, blah, blah, blah. ...I fell for it and jumped in.


----------



## Nininini (Feb 7, 2016)

I agree, I just want a good small DSLR with OVF.

An SL2+

Around $600

Everything from the SL1, but with
-pentaprism
-minimum shutter speed
-better AF
-weather sealing (come on, those silly rubber rings can't cost much)
-60FPS HD video
-3x lossless zoom for video like the 760D and 70D
-better handling
-small screen on top like the 760D


basically, I want the 70D in SL1 size lol


----------



## nhz (Feb 7, 2016)

dak723 said:


> nhz said:
> 
> 
> > RGF said:
> ...



my point was that a *mirrorless* (ILC) camera with *OVF *is a ridiculous proposal.

SL1 is not mirrorless and I assume SL2 isn't going to be mirrorless either. For now I also prefer an OVF over an EVF in such a camera, although I would like a bigger and brighter view and the trend at Canon seems to be shrinking viewfinders in the lower models ;-(


----------



## jthomson (Feb 7, 2016)

Nininini said:


> I agree, I just want a good small DSLR with OVF.
> 
> An SL2+
> 
> ...


You won't get a pentaprism in a $600 dollar camera.
And while the silly rubber rings don't cost much, the grooves they fit in do add costs.


----------



## slclick (Feb 7, 2016)

dak723 said:


> nhz said:
> 
> 
> > RGF said:
> ...




I completely got it but none were available for me to try hands on so I took the chance, bought one and gave it a couple weeks. Size was the determining factor (button layout primarily) for reselling it. I never had any false hopes of the IQ being anywhere near my 5D3 as I read the specs and knew what I was getting into. I just wanted portability, EF lens compatibility and an OVF. I had had the M1 before and found I had to have a VF. YMMV.


----------



## Nininini (Feb 7, 2016)

jthomson said:


> Nininini said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, I just want a good small DSLR with OVF.
> ...



Uh, both are wrong. The Pentax k50 has both weather sealing and a pentaprism, and you can find it for $250.

Both these things cost nothing to implement, I have tons of old cameras with pentaprism.

It's just Canon trying to protect their own higher-end camera, of which I'm frankly getting a bit tired.

Crop users are still stuck at 30 FPS HD video, meanwhile sony is releasing crop cameras with 4k video and 120FPS HD video with large EVF viewfinders.

I sure am holding off buying Canon lenses to see where this is going, I'm not going to buy any more Canon lenses until I know what Canon will do in the future. They are quickly falling behind in terms of video and specs.

The SL1 and 1200D hasn't been updated in years, and the 760D is extremely costly for what it is, very outdated specs, 30FPS video, pentamirror, no minimum shutter, no weather sealing, no custom white balance.

Like I said, the SL2 better feature 60FPS HD video or this will be my last canon, I'm not going to keep buying gear with super outdated specs.


----------



## applecider (Feb 8, 2016)

Keep the sl2 small because that is its niche. It's unreasonable to expect weather sealing like a prosumer camera because it is not. The mirror less line should not have anything to do with the SL line.

Now a better sensor more fps, better autofocus, or even gps and wifi tilt screen, would all be welcome, as long as the weight and size are controlled.

The fugi sensors like in the new 24 MP xpro 2 seem to kick donkey butt and are usable up to 52000. A clean 6400 iso would be welcome for night shooters (stars), here's hoping canon will bring something comparable to play.


----------



## nhz (Feb 8, 2016)

Nininini said:


> Uh, both are wrong. The Pentax k50 has both weather sealing and a pentaprism, and you can find it for $250.
> 
> Both these things cost nothing to implement, I have tons of old cameras with pentaprism.
> 
> It's just Canon trying to protect their own higher-end camera, of which I'm frankly getting a bit tired.



The K50 weights 650 grams (that's a whopping 60% heavier than SL1) and while the viewfinder magnification is better than SL1 (0.92x against 0.87x) it still is a lot less than the current APS-C top models with 1.00x. The introductory price of the K-50 was $700 which is cheaper than SL1 but SL1 prices started slipping very soon after introduction because the initial price was too high for the spec.

I agree that the pentaprism itself isn't a real cost factor, but it sure means increased weight especially if you want good magnification. It's possible in a small/light body (just look at Olympus OM cameras) but it would probably increase the total cost too much - corrected for inflation those OM cameras were way more expensive than the SL1/SL2 nowadays. Same story for weather sealing: it simply means a bigger and heavier camera, not by definition but in practice because this is easier to do in a slightly bigger/heavier camera.

I also agree that Canon may be trying to protect their top models, but they may also think there is insufficient demand for a high spec, small/light body (e.g. a 70D spec camera with the size/weight of SL1). I'm sure it would increase the price and although I will gladly pay more for such a camera, the average buyer probably doesn't want to (looking at how most of Europe and US frowns on small mirrorless cameras compared to chunky DSLRs).


----------



## Nininini (Feb 8, 2016)

nhz said:


> current APS-C top models with 1.00x



no APS-C camera has a 1.00x viewfinder, no full frame camera has one (excluding mirrorless)

go borrow a full frame or APS-C, whatever you're missing, and compare them, full frame have a much larger viewfinder, but still nowhere near 1.00x

http://danny.id.au/photography/equipment/dslr-viewfinder-sizes.html


Pentax K50 has a 0.61x viewfinder, which is more than rebels


----------



## Jopa (Feb 8, 2016)

slclick said:


> What I loved about it was when paired with a 40 pancake it made a great 'you forget you've packed it' dslr. The perfect glovebox camera.


Exactly my thoughts


----------



## nhz (Feb 8, 2016)

Nininini said:


> nhz said:
> 
> 
> > current APS-C top models with 1.00x
> ...



It depends on how you define magnification; I referenced the 0.87x and 0.92 values of the SL1 and K50, with this definition APS-C DSLRs like Canon 7D2 have 1.00x magnification (using 50mm lens). This is the definition used by most manufacturers and e.g. DPReview, one can argue about the lower values (in FF terms) but the difference between cameras remains the same. 

Fact is, the K50 has slightly more magnification than SL1 and some APS-C cameras like 7D2 have significantly more magnification than K50.


----------



## derrald (Feb 8, 2016)

What it won't have is AFMA.


----------



## ablearcher (Feb 8, 2016)

jfretless said:


> ablearcher said:
> 
> 
> > jfretless said:
> ...


Thank you for the response, I appreciate this. This does make sense. 
All I want from the SL2 (or whatever the name will be) is a better sensor and AF. And a reasonable price, of course. This will be ideal for travel considering I already have the lenses.


----------



## whatta (Feb 9, 2016)

nhz said:


> Nininini said:
> 
> 
> > nhz said:
> ...



magnification is very much misleading for smaller sensors.
I found this site very useful for actual comparison (35mm eq):

http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/canon-sl1/canon-sl1DAT.HTM
Viewfinder Magnification (35mm equivalent):0.54x
Viewfinder Magnification (nominal/claimed):0.87x
(more or less like my 400d which is very small)

http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/canon-7d-mark-ii/canon-7d-mark-iiDAT.HTM
Viewfinder Magnification (35mm equivalent):0.63x
Viewfinder Magnification (nominal/claimed):1.00x

http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/canon-5d-mkiii/canon-5d-mkiiiDAT.HTM
Viewfinder Magnification (35mm equivalent):0.71x
Viewfinder Magnification (nominal/claimed):0.71x

http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/sony-a6300/sony-a6300DAT.HTM
Viewfinder Magnification (35mm equivalent):0.70x
Viewfinder Magnification (nominal/claimed):1.07x


----------



## nhz (Feb 9, 2016)

whatta said:


> magnification is very much misleading for smaller sensors.
> I found this site very useful for actual comparison (35mm eq):



The whole definition is arbitrary - based on 50mm as standard lens, which doesn't make much sense for APS-C but that's how it is defined, and without a universal 'standard lens' focal length for APS-C there is no good alternative. As long as everyone is using the same definition in a comparison there is nothing misleading about it. 

But for those who don't understand where the numbers come from, a comparison list with the two different definitions like you quote above can help


----------



## nhz (Feb 9, 2016)

Crosswind said:


> Am I the only one who prefers a smaller magnification inside the viewfinder?



Probably ;-) 

For me the viewfinder magnification can't be high enough (although there probably is a practical limit somewhere above 1.0x where it gets impossible for the average user to view everything). A big (and bright, sharp, undistorted) view is very important for an 'immersive' experience, being in touch with the subject.

If you wear glasses or for other reasons have problems with the eyepoint some compromise may be necessary.


----------



## slclick (Feb 10, 2016)

Crosswind said:


> Bigger isn't always better



Thank you, the magnification chatter while SOMEWHAT on topic was wearing me down. Back to the supposed SL2....

I would like to see

Same form factor with an improved button/dial/joystick layout and proper back button focusing
Digic 6
A few more AF points
Good ISO to 3200, decent at 6400


What I don't need:

wifi
GPS
Touchscreen
Flip screen
Cutesy colors or white bodies as if I'm shooting in the tundra


----------



## Poz (Feb 12, 2016)

I agree with applecider and others here - Canon should concentrate on keeping size and mass down, as that is the 'standout feature' for the camera. From my own, admittedly niche, point of view the only advance I'm really keen on is the sensor. It seems obvious that a previously released sensor will get piggy-backed into the new camera, but which one? I imagine that cost will be the primary determining factor, but maybe other things will come into play here.

I can _imagine_ Canon not wanting to close down a production facility for sensors if they reason they can still sell lots of them in a new body, but what do people think - would economics push the other way? Will that mean the sensor is inevitably going to be the one from the current Rebel, or does the 70D sensor get a look in?


----------



## nhz (Feb 14, 2016)

Poz said:


> I agree with applecider and others here - Canon should concentrate on keeping size and mass down, as that is the 'standout feature' for the camera.



The current SL1 is similar size/weight as competiting cameras from e.g. Nikon that do have a tilt screen and many better features. So IMHO Canon either have to make it even lighter and smaller (I guess that would mean ergonomics really down the drain unless there is a radical redesign ... doesn't sound attractive to me but maybe it sells) or add functionality like a tilt screen and better AF while keeping similar size/weight (the 750D/760D is still a significant step up in size/weight).


----------



## LonelyBoy (Feb 15, 2016)

Poz said:


> I can _imagine_ Canon not wanting to close down a production facility for sensors if they reason they can still sell lots of them in a new body, but what do people think - would economics push the other way? Will that mean the sensor is inevitably going to be the one from the current Rebel, or does the 70D sensor get a look in?



The 70D sensor with DPAF will be too expensive. I'd strongly expect the 24mpx Rebel sensor.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 20, 2016)

nhz said:


> It's possible in a small/light body (just look at Olympus OM cameras) but it would probably increase the total cost too much - corrected for inflation those OM cameras were way more expensive than the SL1/SL2 nowadays.



True about the price. An Olympus OM-1 fully mechanical film camera retailed in the UK in 1976 at £199.99 with a 50 mm f/1.7 lens. Depending on how you calculate it that's in the region of £950 now.


----------



## Poz (Feb 21, 2016)

Hmm. You know, every day that goes by without an announcement from Canon about the SL2 is bad news - Canon have stopped making the SL1, and they know that the kind of person who bought one of those is probably going to be interested in it's direct replacement. No announcement (or rumour of same) means it is fractionally more likely that there will not _be_ a replacement model - and those who are waiting for an SL2 will start considering the alternatives... :-\


----------



## nhz (Feb 21, 2016)

Poz said:


> Hmm. You know, every day that goes by without an announcement from Canon about the SL2 is bad news - Canon have stopped making the SL1, and they know that the kind of person who bought one of those is probably going to be interested in it's direct replacement. No announcement (or rumour of same) means it is fractionally more likely that there will not _be_ a replacement model - and those who are waiting for an SL2 will start considering the alternatives... :-\



On the other side, for optimists any delay is a sign that Canon takes their time and is going to make bigger changes in the SL2 

We should know more by April or so (otherwise SL2 won't be available for the summer season). If not announced by then it becomes more likely that SL1 will be replaced by something else, like a mirrorless alternative.


----------



## axtstern (Feb 23, 2016)

At least for CP+ we can shelf this rumor...


----------



## Woody (Feb 23, 2016)

I will like to see a small form factor camera like the SL2 or 7xxD camera come equipped with DPAF. Samsung after all has it in their Galaxy S7.


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Feb 23, 2016)

Poz said:


> Hmm. You know, every day that goes by without an announcement from Canon about the SL2 is bad news - Canon have stopped making the SL1, and they know that the kind of person who bought one of those is probably going to be interested in it's direct replacement. No announcement (or rumour of same) means it is fractionally more likely that there will not _be_ a replacement model - and those who are waiting for an SL2 will start considering the alternatives... :-\



Oh well...wishful thinking.


----------

